# How would the Imperium deal with a planet like ours?



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

So hypothetically. Say the Imperium located a lost human colony like 21st century earth? With a secular outlook on science and technology, many different ethnic and religious groups, and little desire to embrace a space theocracy. Would they just move in and occupy or would they try something that is more likely to not end with genocide?


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

I personally think that the imperium would just come in and advance some of the tech, but overall, just take over the countries and install a world governor and virus bomb any nation that disagrees.


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

The Inquisition would have a field day.


----------



## imntdead (Apr 21, 2008)

The entire planet would be a concentration camp


----------



## SHarrington (Jan 7, 2010)

All our religious extremists would force the imperium to ship the entire population off to slave camps, like they did to Armageddon.

That is until someone got wind of our practicing Wiccans or saw a halloween festival, then they would send this sleek black ship over head and virus bomb us, exterminatus on a Demon Infected planet. Standard Operating Procedure.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

(Optimistic View) Install a planetary governer, send in thousands of ministorum priests(who convince people that Jesus Christ is in fact the Emperor), and start tithing our rich world.

(Pessimistic View) View our multiple religions as blasphemous, put us in concentration camps to be inspected for taints of chaos, killing millions, and due to our rebellious nature, possibly ending in exterminatus.


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

The problem with Earth is that we're not a planet full of pundits, token demographics, and prats. We have our fair share of all those things, true, but they don't make up the sum total of the population. There are plenty of rational religious folk out there who have no desire to worship some guy whose claim to fame involved uniting people we didn't know existed by fighting a war that doesn't concern us. Likewise, there are lots of scientists with integrity who will refuse to stop pursuing their craft in order to adhere to the Imperium's "No progress allowed" policy. Between that and the plethora of different races, cultures, and moral systems, the Imperium probably won't deem Earth worth the trouble of weeding out the turncoats from the stubborn.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Most likely answer is they would leave or current government intact as long as we unconditionally allowed the strip mining of our planet, and the instillation of imperial forces. After all not every planet in the imperium are mindless emperorophiles. Still I would expect at the very least for our planet to be tithed heavily do to its resources in exchange or our cooperation (We would get wiped out if we disagreed). Still I don't fancy the idea of our planet having to ship 20% of our population every few years to the imperial guard. 

Also I don't think they would see us as heretics since we have virtually no mutations/psychers what so ever, and don't worship any of the chaos gods in any shape or form. I really think they would try to relabel Jesus/Mohamed as the emperor in another form, and Satan as a aspect of the chaos gods.


----------



## CaptainWertze (Dec 5, 2009)

Well, one things for sure another its unlikely to end nicely. Most likely as people have already said, the Imperium will think we're not worth the effort of eliminating all the "problem" people and exterminate population, one way or another.

But even if they do just take control of the planet and install their own governor, many people on Earth will probably not respond well to this and that will probably lead to conflict any way... so either way were (probably) screwed!


----------



## Belthazor Aurellius (Jan 16, 2009)

From what I understand, the greatest thing about the Imperium is, when it encounters a world like ours, it doesn't exterminate. Not with virus bombs and cyclotronic warheads. Though, they do sometimes exterminate human worlds with bolter and chainsword. The extermination of a world through any means roughly equates to forgetting any hope of tithing or recruitment.

For one thing, yes, many billions inhabit this world, but when faced with the prospect that we're a) not alone and b) not the first, might awaken some to the possibility that their religion isn't quite right.

And yes, technologically, the Imperium says "no advancement"... well, actually the AdMech. But, let's be honest. We barely have 747-portable war-lasers, and the Imperium has laser pistols that [gasp] actually work. Yes, not as well as bolters, nor as well as a lascannon, but, then, _that_ is more powerful and portable than the 747-jet-portable variant.

So, in conclusion, with the help of the Ecclesiarchy, the Adeptus Astartes, Imperial Guard and various Inquisitors, I think some of the population would be confined to re-education camps, military recruitment grounds, and ecclesiarchy recruitment schools. Beyond that, the AdMech and AdAstartes would both just pluck whoever they need, and the Inquisition would sift through the rubble for that one gem of a winnar. Of course, the population may be reduced to perhaps five hundred thousand before we're "pacified"... but that's cool with the Imperium. To them, man is a resource, and we'll just re-grow. Right?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Their first reaction? "WTF happened to terra?!"


----------



## Belthazor Aurellius (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice one gen.ahab


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

What are you saying guys, sure there is a huge fan base of 40k guys who would automatially jizz themselves at the sight of a Space Marine but we can be preachers 
Teach the un believers. Atleast we wouldn't be killed


----------



## GWLlosa (Sep 27, 2009)

They will show up with a relatively small IG force and a bunch of official types. They will immediately congratulate us on our good fortune of being rediscovered by the forces of the 'true' Terra. They will then tell us how grateful we should be, to have this opportunity to open the planet to strip mining, shipping off huge chunks of its soldiery to the Imperial Guard, and world-acceptance of the Emperor as the divine light of mankind. 

Some countries will buy in. Many will not. At the point where the first armed resistance is offered, the guardsmen who are occupying Earth will send out a signal for reinforcements, and then attempt to subjugate the population. If we assume that the initial force is relatively small, the war may drag on for a few decades, as the industrialized nations are ripped apart by orbital strikes and the IG and Earth-armies wage desperate battles at point-blank range. At this point, the Administratum will finally have gotten around to ordering the reinforcements to Earth, at which point an additional 2-4 IG divisions arrive, and utterly crush Earth resistance, installing a world governor and compelling Emperor-worship upon pain of death. 

The entire operation is treated as completely routine and shockingly ordinary; operations on this scale are probably happening ALL THE TIME in the 40k universe right now.


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

personally i'd go along with it lol


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

An envoy from Terra would arrive and inform the world leaders that Terra and the Imperium exist and offer membership. We would join and over time the Imperium would subtly convert Earth to worship of the God-Emperor, i'd rather follow Grandfather Nurgle, and begin working to raise an Imperial Guard regiment from the planet's population once we are loyal enough.


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

My idea is that an Inquisitor tagging along with a Rogue Trader stumbles upon our planet while investigating towards the edges of Imperial Space. Eventually a fleet travels to our planet and secures the "sector" or I guess system and Imperial Guard, Ecclesiarchy forces are dispatched. Natural our people being xenophobic, stupid, fearful and arrogant wouldn't bow down before the "Aliens". 

Thus the Imperial Navy eradicates the indigenous forces as the Imperial Guard push on planetside. Once the majority of resistance is pacified the Inquisitor would have a planetwide vox-cast (Let's just imagine they can broadcast it through every TV, radio and PC.) where he informs the populace of his authority and the greatness of the God-Emperor. Re-education camps are constructed and the people are herded into them which are being maintained by the Ministorum. The Inquisitor (Whether he is Ordo Xenos or Hereticus) would install himself as the temporary Planetary Governor and have the incredibly fun job of forming a planet wide government in correspondence with Terra. (Inquisitors spend months if not years cleaning up after investigations. This includes rebuilding fractured governments and ruling bodies.)

A Planetary Governor from somewhere else in the Imperium would be placed in power and the government established. Tithes would be raised, etc. There would be dissent and resistance but they would be hunted and eventually destroyed. The Imperial Guard would begin indoctrination, recruitment and training for new regiments from the planet. All I know is that there would be a lot of violence involved even after the pacification is complete. Actually there would probably always be some kind of guerrilla movement going on.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

yeah until they got tired of it and declared exterminatus on us for the guerillas.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> , i'd rather follow Grandfather Nurgle, and begin working to raise an Imperial Guard regiment from the planet's population once we are loyal enough.


FOR PAPA NURGLE!




High_Seraph said:


> yeah until they got tired of it and declared exterminatus on us for the guerillas.


Unless it's the mechanicum I don't think they would use exterminitus that would damage the resources. Face it we got minerals and food so it's a paradise, but we would eventualy become one or the other.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

yeah true. you win i graciusly bow out to you Locust. lol


----------



## pariha (Dec 1, 2009)

the inquisitors would see our worls as a blasphemouse state, and the only repercusions would be convert or die for us.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

The one good thing about imperial annexation for me is the fact it would prove chaos exists, meaning I could find a way to slip of world and seek out demonic power.


----------



## maxamus (May 29, 2010)

Wait wait wait.. what if 1 of the 2 missing primarch's were on this planet!?! O_O
We could become space marines for a entirley new awesome chapter!!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Anyone see a 12 foot tall giant genius walking around lately?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Surely the Imperials would be somewhat concerned that they'd been thrown 38,000 years into their past...


----------



## mrrshann618 (Jun 6, 2008)

He could be the midget primarch. You know, the one the mention in the HH books about how terrible it was what happened to the "lost" primarchs.

Here he's be normal sized...unless of course he was Stephen Hawkings....
Genetically enginered giant midget genious, it is a shame what happened to him.


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

If we gave up pretty quick, compared to most worlds in the imperium, this could almost be considered one of the paradise planets, so we may even be kept around for rich and powerful high lords to chill back on


----------



## mic1402 (Jun 4, 2010)

i reckon that when the imperuim arrives, seeing the resource value of earth would attempt to convince the nations of earth to join the imperium. some of those nations upon seeing the technology of imperium (think about it. many nations would raise the white flag upon seeing a titan) would join the imperium and declare war on the others. 

the war would be bloody, the middle east would be exterminated but the imperuim would win. the countries that sided with the imperuim would govern the planet. and the imperuim would destroy all other religions and the population to re-education camps, but the earth would remain intact.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

how do we know theres not an imperium.. dum dum dum

The imperium often makes contact with feudal worlds and feral worlds why not a present day earth style world. Earth would likely become a hive world though


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

If the average imperial world were anything like what I think it is, then Earth would be the single greatest paradise world ever. Snow capped mountains for skiing, tropical beaches for relaxation, Death World type jungles for the general who wants to hunt something challenging. Perfect world.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

After the integration of the planet into Imperial hands, a new space marine chapter will rise in the mists of the American population, and the new chapter will be called "Delta Force". Within a thousand years, the chapter will swell to numbers that it surpasses the Ultramarines. The chapter soon becomes unstoppable within a new crusade and re-conquer thousands of worlds with ease. Their war cry: "AMERICA! FUCK YEAH! SAVING THE MOTHERFUCKING DAY AGAIN!*

*guess what movie that came from...


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

SteelSpectre said:


> If the average imperial world were anything like what I think it is, then Earth would be the single greatest paradise world ever. Snow capped mountains for skiing, tropical beaches for relaxation, Death World type jungles for the general who wants to hunt something challenging. Perfect world.


Um.... I don't think the jungles are death world quiality. Well close to death world, compared to Catachan. We don't have a plant that can eat you whole.(Going by Better the Devil short story)


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

Compared to a death world, are jungles would be like a walk down the shops!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

It would be even better than a death world jungle...... you probably won't die but it would still be a good hunt.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

locustgate said:


> Um.... I don't think the jungles are death world quiality. Well close to death world, compared to Catachan. We don't have a plant that can eat you whole.(Going by Better the Devil short story)


Well, plants that eat people are obvious dangers, but our jungles have so many things that can kill the unwary, subtle things, I think we can qualify, at the very least, as a dangerous area on the planet.



> It would be even better than a death world jungle...... you probably won't die but it would still be a good hunt.


^True. When your on a planet hunting for recreation, probably don't want to die.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

No more than most jungles on other planets- I can't think of any inhabited area of Earth that could be classed as equal to a Death World.


----------



## Cocakoala (Apr 27, 2009)

They would come down look around then find a large supply of minatures of themselves. Probably voodoo they think. They then exterminate everything to do with games workshop for witchcraft. And all of us for our precognition of their forces.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> No more than most jungles on other planets- I can't think of any inhabited area of Earth that could be classed as equal to a Death World.


I suppose a Death World is a world that is completely anathema to humanity, but there are plenty of places on Earth that are completely dangerous. Uninhabited jungles, polar ice caps, possibly Chernobyl. On earth is the extreme examples of climate and ecology that is capable of human life. I think that's what makes Earth so special.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> No more than most jungles on other planets- I can't think of any inhabited area of Earth that could be classed as equal to a Death World.


antarctica


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Even though everything people need at Antartica to survive when stationed there has to be shipped in I'd still say it wouldn't be classed as a Death World- Fenris is far colder and more deadly than Antartica.


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Surely the Imperials would be somewhat concerned that they'd been thrown 38,000 years into their past...


Well then the little known Ordo Chronos would declare Exterminatus on us and forget to tell everyone about it. I did hear they simply disappeared at one point and supposedly back in time...wait that's mean they might be here. Oh yes I love the Emperor. Yeah he's really a great guy.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

yes praise the emperor of mankind. or not and go worship chaos. OR go all death to everything!! EXTERMINATUS intitaited. it has been fun though.


----------



## MEATHOOK (Jun 7, 2010)

please let them come in my life time!!! get rid of all the borders an get the f... into space .how sick!! dont know what use they have for our little rock anymore as we pretty much using all the good stuff up. but maybe ones we are true imperial inbreds we get to sent a guard regiment out there... our first founding. wonder what name they will give us ?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Come on!!! Firstly every imperial hating player such as myself would be shot on spot. Second the guard are probably not that more advanced than the current armed forces since firing a lasgun is like poking a flashlight at someone. Thirdly we currently exhibit soo many qualities that the imperium do not like such as technological innovation, a toleration of other species and multi faiths to start with. To be honest we would be given the choice of being put on a redemptive crusade or just exterminated by marines.

Interesting point though is that are qualities mean that we will fit in better in a tau soceity-all praise to the greater good my fellow Gue'la!!!


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Come on!!! Firstly every imperial hating player such as myself would be shot on spot. Second the guard are probably not that more advanced than the current armed forces since firing a lasgun is like poking a flashlight at someone. Thirdly we currently exhibit soo many qualities that the imperium do not like such as technological innovation, a toleration of other species and multi faiths to start with. To be honest we would be given the choice of being put on a redemptive crusade or just exterminated by marines.
> 
> Interesting point though is that are qualities mean that we will fit in better in a tau soceity-all praise to the greater good my fellow Gue'la!!!


That wouldn't work out well with us freedom loving americans. We'd wiped from the face of the earth by both the Tau and the Imperium


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

The tau do not mind if you do not worship the greater good but you are treated like second class citizens. Thats better then being wiped out if you ask me!!


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Or we could turn to papa Nurgle, that would mean we may get zombies!


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> The tau do not mind if you do not worship the greater good but you are treated like second class citizens. Thats better then being wiped out if you ask me!!


You have to remember that just cause the Tau are for the Greater Good doesn't mean that they wouldn't kill you if you didn't follow their rules.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Why on Earth would you want zombies running around the place-especially since I just saw Smallville on E4 less than an hour ago. A diseased maniac trying to rip my head off is not what I want.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey just because Im diseased doesn't mean im a maniac.........kinda....what was the point about smallville. I just want to share my gift.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Episode last night had some very rabid zombies in. You just reminded me about it when you wanted them running around earth.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

They were fast zombies weren't they.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Hell yeah!! Nothing like classic ones who just shuffle


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm just wondering also, what would they do with all the animals, and also what about black people. Not being racist, but I have never seen a black imperial guard, be it in any book, model, anything, cept my guys, I have a few black guys, and my friend has some black Dark Eldar which doesnt make sense... But what would be the imperium's view towards black people.

Also I think the Imperium wouldnt kill us, I mean we say we believe in god, they think oh, the god emperor. And I'm sure there are a good many people in the world who dont care too much about religion and would much rather not die than say I believe in jesus and gets shot!


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Karnox said:


> I'm just wondering also, what would they do with all the animals, and also what about black people. Not being racist, but I have never seen a black imperial guard, be it in any book, model, anything, cept my guys, I have a few black guys, and my friend has some black Dark Eldar which doesnt make sense... But what would be the imperium's view towards black people.


Um......look at the salamanders, some of the books mention black inqiusitors. (I know not IG)


----------



## shampawnya (May 28, 2010)

Karnox said:


> Also I think the Imperium wouldnt kill us, I mean we say we believe in god, they think oh, the god emperor.


I think they would notice when you refer to a God and the respective prophets... and the pictures and stories and they have nothing to do with Holy Terra, or the Primarchs, or the Horus Heresy... and I'm pretty sure Jesus, Mohamed, Buddha and their likenesses look nothing like The God Emperor. 

On the same topic, I know too many RATHER religious people... and being as devout (or pious) as they are... they would probably be among the first to stand up and renounce the appearance of these unholy invaders from space and their false God... and be among the first to be obliterated by Imperial might. 

As for the animals... they could possibly grind them all up into a slurry to feed the hundreds of IG that arrive to secure the planet... except for puppies... everyone loves puppies... I'm pretty sure the Emperor does too.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

well salamanders are actually black and its a planetary feature, whilst for use its only regional.
Really? Hmm... thats the first I hear of a black guy in 40k, wouldnt have expected it to be an inquisitor either.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Karnox said:


> I'm just wondering also, what would they do with all the animals, and also what about black people. Not being racist, but I have never seen a black imperial guard, be it in any book, model, anything, cept my guys, I have a few black guys, and my friend has some black Dark Eldar which doesnt make sense... But what would be the imperium's view towards black people.
> 
> Also I think the Imperium wouldnt kill us, I mean we say we believe in god, they think oh, the god emperor. And I'm sure there are a good many people in the world who dont care too much about religion and would much rather not die than say I believe in jesus and gets shot!


Well I believe that there are numerous Guardsmen of various ethnicities- I can't name any Black ones off the top of my head but Tallarns are generally of an Arabian persuasion and Catachans are usually of a dark complexion ranging from tha of latino cast up to and including black (if you see a pale, nordic featured Catachan it's the exception not the rule).


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Back on topic has anyone though of the possibility that we aren't Terrans? I mean we know for a fact we evolved on this planet independently so technically we are Xeno's, which makes sense considering how we have no Psykers/mutations(Not by imperial standards), and apparently no warp presence (Hence no real daemonic encounters). Keeping that in mind the imperium would probably realize how insanely valuable we would be against the warp, and employ us a a type of human like xeno against chaos. Say like using use to squat out world engulfed in warp storms, or indoctrinate us as some new form of gray knight specific military auxiliary. Also our bullet firing guns are a lot more effective then the imperiums so we may even get to keep our current gear.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Anyone consider it's fiction? No? Nobody? Hmmm well I guess it's just me. lol Besides... the question isn't what would be done with earth its what would be done with a planet similar to earth with similar ideals and culture. lol And no Val we wouldn't be used as gray knights because they need some psykic presence but we could be used as inquisitorial storm troopers I suppose. Our military, at least the US military, is designed to be able to function as stand alone units so I suppose we could be useful for that purpose.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

No offense gen.ahab, but next time read people post carefully before you make a ass of your self. Note I said auxiliary which means (1. giving support: acting to support or supplement a group of people 2. held in reserve: available as backup for a system, process, or piece of equipment 3. secondary: secondary to something larger). Hence making half of your post pointless since I already suggested we would be used like storm troopers. Still I have to admit the second part of your post is valid according to the original post at the start of the tread. Next time just don't be such a jerk about it, we all make mistakes (Like you did when you failed to notice the implications of my post when I said gray knight specific military auxiliary)


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes well I was merely pointing out that we couldn't be gray knights and that..... Well I suppose this would be a new point but gray knight support are chapter surfs and that job can be filled by any imperial citizen. Also wasn't being a jerk. Just pointing out a fault at the begining and throwing in there a joke to lighten things up a bit. And another thing, I thouht you were refering to the traditional military sense of the word auxiliary which to me is a secondary unit that could be used to fill the role of the primary meaning psyker BAMF who can use their psykic ability to defend their soul..... this would mean that not even a storm trooper could be used to fill the role a gray knight plays. Oh well no harm done. Oh and one last point, just because we have no psykers it doesn't necessarily mean that we have no warp presence just that we have little to no psykic talent, doesn't mean they can't consume our souls though. But point taken, no more starting with a joke. Lol


----------



## Platypus5 (Apr 7, 2010)

As the local fluff optimist, I will put in my idea.

No, the Imperium would not be too keen on preserving the existing order. However, I doubt an outright extermanatis is likely, as those are expensive and fairly rare.

The question would be as follows: Does the Imperium kill _most_ of us? (Some of our scientists would make great techpriests, and they would wanna study some of our computer technology.)

Or would they kill _all_ of us? (Easier to do.)


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Na.. They wouldn't kill all of the citizenry. That might actually be more difficult tbh. They would just bring them into the fold and instate a planatery governer, probably the leader of the leading world power assuming they weren't the ones who fought back. After that they would probably put a mandatory military service policy which would mean that every male between age x and age y would be required to serve a certain number of years in the military. 

As for the scientists of the planet.... If they are like ours they would likely clash with the policies of the admech.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

study our computer tachnology?
I can see how they would reply to seeing one of our computers
"Oh hey, I remember old records of these from like 20,000 years ago!"


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

They would "study" our video games.(lol, techpriest playing an FPS and yelling noob as he kills someone)



Karnox said:


> "Oh hey, I remember old records of these from like 20,000 years ago!"


They would go "OMO NEW and/or OLD TECH!" and begin defiling it.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

Hahaha playing Dawn of War;
"This never happened!!!"
"Why dont my white scars have motorcycles!"
"How did that lasgun boost to str 72 and kill me!!!" (I never understood how you could do that)


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Same seemed funny how lasguns could take down a land raider considered enough firepower was arrayed against it.


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

Populations of a religious nature would likely rebel, defying the peaceful outlook of religion itself and defeating the purpose of acceptance of others. The Imperium would not take to kindly to this and would most likely cleanse the planet of any resistance, be it scientific or religious.

I think that after the imperium has made it too difficult for us to embrace or believe in religion, we would just come to slowly embrace the imperiums teaching, remembering that each generation would be born into to a more imperium orientated society.

But there would certainly be some blood spilled before earth was bought to compliance.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

If say the imperim was to find our planet there are several outcomes to this that could occur.

First things first most of tech. would still underdeveloped compared to most of the imperium.

There are thousands and thousands of people that whould galdly follow the Imperial Cult either from believing, or for shear survival. 

Now those that would rebel well thats easy to see. The Bibal Belts and religous extremists... In a way the Imperial Cult is the same when it comes to chrisianity. they believe in one God and feel that if you dont believe in that one God you are wrong and should be smited, but anyhow they still wouldn't be very compliant. The entire continent of Africa would probaly be purged with fire due to all the desieses and radical religions running about there. The Imperium whould obviously see it as a cess pool for chaos.

The middle east would be at war for a good while since they don't adapt to change very well and can't seem to move foward into modern society(hell they still stone women for being raped). 

I dissagree with us not having a warp presence since we have people who are a little more attuned to paranormal activity. Remeber we do have pshycics and there have been many recorded cases of daemonic possesion. Only diffrence is that we have not have devoloped our Pshyker abilaties enough.

By the end we would probaly become a forge world since earth is rich in fossil fuel and precious metals and our natural way of industializeing


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

If the Imperium is going to be 'glassing' areas of radical religions then large swathes of the US can kiss their arse goodbye- the throw away racism in deciding that the entire continent of africa would be 'purged'


> due to all the desieses and radical religions running about there


 is just sick.

What made me chuckle is the fact that where you live TheSpore would probably be one of the Imperium's top priorities for being wiped off the map due to the huge naval base, so if for some reason the entire continent of africa was 'purged' you wouldn't be around to see it- you'd be a drifting pile of ash.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

I'd be in one of those large swathes....sigh I hate living in the bible belt, the comercials are terrible. Which is why I say everyone convert to nurgle, he'll take care of us.


----------



## Settra (Jun 5, 2010)

perhaps they would see that we worship the emporer in a slightly differant way being isolated and all??? the horus herasy, the wars in heaven, Horus-Lucifer anyone? see the similarties? we just dumbed it down so taht it made sense for us primatives 
also they would look at are gear (weapons, computers etc) and go "OH yeah! field day. this stuff is arsome!"  at least the IG would love are stuff  lasgun meet P90


----------



## Emet Paladin of Truth (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm running off to the Tau Empire 

don't forget: it's not that the imperium doesn't have tech, it's just that they don't care. we could wave deus ex-like biomod tech in thier faces and they'd consider it an abomination.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Good job I live in the UK we just accept anyone and any belief at the moment.


----------

